# Craving Charcoal



## Constance (Dec 28, 2006)

Have you ever heard of anyone have a craving for charcoal? Suddenly, about a month ago, I developed this terrific craving for charcoal. I'd chew on a burnt stick if I could get ahold of one. And no, I'm not pregnant. 
I can't help thinking it must be something my body needs, but can't imagine what or why.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

When I was a kid, my mother had to hide the powdered laundry starch from me because I'd eat it.  Once she found out what I was missing nutrition wise, from the dr,  the problem was solved.

I'll check a few places on the internet since I don't have anything to do until noon.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 28, 2006)

Pica and Pregnancy : American Pregnancy Association

Read this.....I was going to just type what I knew but this pretty much says everything I wanted to.

I understand your not pregnant but your body is deprived of something.....seek a medical professional.

Hope this helps!  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

It's also a cure for hangovers...been drinking alot? 

edited:  omg, I remember eating the charcoal off matches, too.  I was such a lousey eater as a child (bird bones and tall, always underweight)  that I was craving nutrients and fortunately the dr obviously solved my problem.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 28, 2006)

Constance, I think your problem may be somewhat more than what it appears.  I can hardly imagine charcoal being needed as a nutrient for one's body.  The only medicinal use of charcoal I know of is for absorption of bacteria in the stomach fluid in cases of food poisoning or some similar ailment. Perhaps it would be safer to see your doctor about it.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, I would go to the doctor also.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2006)

Cravings denote a deficiency in the system. As others have said, go to the doctor. He/She should be able to zero in on what your body might be lacking.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2006)

connie, are you craving real hardwood lump charcoal, or briquette?  

it's an important question to serious grillers, ya know. 


j/k, i agree, see a doc or nutritionist.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

They make charcoal tablets for bloating/gas/reflux/etc...
You may (like all of us) have been over eating/drinking lately...
Take a few antacids...cut back on eating/drinking...
If symptons persist or other symptons arise....See your family physician!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the in-put, guys. I got to thinking about this...charcoal is carbon, but when it's burned it turns into ashes...potash...potassium. I'll bet that's what I'm low on.

Yes, Uncle Bob, I have been indulging more recently. I shall take your advice.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2006)

Take some Tums. They have potassium I believe. See if that gets rid of the craving. It won't hurt anything to try that.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 28, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks for the in-put, guys. I got to thinking about this...charcoal is carbon, but when it's burned it turns into ashes...potash...potassium. I'll bet that's what I'm low on.


Constance, the best source for potassium is bananas and the most effective way to administer IMO is in the form of banana cake or banana split icecream.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

Constance....

Are you currently taking meds for hypertension? If so..what?


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2006)

BT, I'm craving real hardwood charcoal...like what you'd find left from a campfire. 
GB, I always eat a couple of Tums a day as a Calcium supplement, but lately, I've been waking up in the night and eating 5-6 of them. 
Boufa, I like the way you think.


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, Uncle Bob, I do. I take norvasc, prinivil, hydrochlorothiazide and a potassium supplement (80 MEQ, I think). 
I also take a bunch of other medicines.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2006)

The following link provides info on Potassium as well as foods that contain it in significant amounts:  Potassium

And as both fruits and dairy contribute Potassium to the diet, I gotta go with the sugar-free ice cream and bannanas idea as well. 

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

Constance..

Norvasc, and Prinivil are broadly speaking ACE Inhibitors...they tend to Raise potassium levels...
The hydrochlorothiazide is a diuretic (water pill) that can lower potassium levels....
You should trust only your physician with your condition..As when he does a blood work up he is looking at potassium levels etc.
I'll repeat...if symptoms persist.. she him!! 

Uncle Bob...Old Indian Medicine Man


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

All kidding aside, if I woke up and Mr HB was munching on charcoal or burned sticks, I'd have him at the doctor or emergency room as soon as I got dressed.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't remember what it is called....but....there is some disorder linked to craving charcoal, chalk, dirt, starch.  Please seek professional assistance.  I hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe you are thinking of Pica Vera.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

Uncle Bob is right, your doctor is the only one who can determine your personal medical needs.  I know you will begin feeling better once you call and make an appointment.  The doctors know how the holidays affect us and it can be very comforting to let them know how you are feeling.


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I called the doctor's office, and he is on vacation. I will be sure to get in touch with him when he gets back.
Half-baked, I'm craving them, not eating them. The best I've been able to do is burnt toast, although I must admit I've considered checking out what's left-over in my husband's smoker.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol, you have more willpower than I did at 3 or 4.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 30, 2006)

Yep, Constance - XW did - (she also craved dirt and other such "potted" delicacies). If I remember right- we bumped up our consumption of Lima Beans, Brussles Sprouts, Cabbage and other green vegetables ... that solved the odd food cravings - unfortunately it didn't solve her cravings for college age boys.


----------

